#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Κατατακτήριες εξετάσεις για αρχιτεκτονική. Ποιο φροντιστήριο;

## sodel

Καλησπέρα και καλή Χρονιά! Είμαι απόφοιτος του τμήματος πολιτικών δομικών έργων και ενδαιφέρομαι να κάνω κατατακτήριες για αρχιτεκτονική στο ΕΜΠ και στο πολυτεχνείο Πάτρας. Έχω κάποια εμπειρία από σχέδιο, αφού στο παρελθόν είχα παρακολουθήσει μαθήματα γραμμικού και ελεύθερου σχεδίου. Ο προβληματισμός μου είναι ποιο φροντιστήριο είναι κατάλληλο για κατατακτήριες. Έχω ακούσει για τον Αρνό και για το Εργαστήρι Σχεδίου του Λουλάκη. Έχετε άποψη για τα παραπάνω φροντιστήρια ή έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποιο άλλο?? Ευχαριστώ πολύ! :Χαρούμενος:

----------

